

Ask HN: Is there a service to get code review online? - vishalzone2002

Is there a service where I can get my code reviewed for some fee? At times I submit a coding exercise which works as per requirements but for some reason is not good enough. I would love to get it reviewed from an expert.
======
MichaelCrawford
I can review your code. I haven't offered that as a service before, but I am a
consultant, and I'm quite experienced.

However before sending me any code, be sure you're not violating a
nondisclosure agreement.

mdcrawford@gmail.com
[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/)

------
stevenspasbo
If you're doing coding exercises, have you looked at
[http://exercism.io](http://exercism.io)? I believe you can submit a solution
before all the test cases are passing.

